# The Mood Cure



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

Has anyone read this book and tried the program?

http://www.moodcure.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Mood-Cure-4-S...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266533703&sr=8-1

I bought the Kindle edition. It talks about a lowcarb/paleo type diet (which I already do and is quite helpful), as well as various supplements like 5HTP, Gaba, and others.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, i own a copy of the book. It basically explains aminioacid treatment in depression / anxiety / low moods. Also explains why the treatment might not work for you and the things you can do to make it work, like having your thyroid checked.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

so did it work for you? I see on the various threads that you seem to be quite knowledable on the aminoacid treatments. If these natural supplements did work for you, were you able to discontinue prescription meds( assuming you were ever on any)? I am currently taking Klonopin and propranolol.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Honeybee1980 said:


> so did it work for you? I see on the various threads that you seem to be quite knowledable on the aminoacid treatments. If these natural supplements did work for you, were you able to discontinue prescription meds( assuming you were ever on any)? I am currently taking Klonopin and propranolol.


Yeah, the aminos work somewhat for me, but I have a thyroid condition and a liver condition which makes them work partially (simplifying). I am trying to convince my doctor to give some thyroid hormone treatment, until now i'm doing fine with TMG for the liver and L-Tyrosine for the thyroid, but it's not that simple.

In the book she (the author) talks about GABA (plain GABA). What you want is PharmaGABA. I still don't know how come she says plain GABA works. I think it's due to the fact her patients are also taking 5-HTP and other things.

You have nothing to lose for trying it. Well, maybe some money


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for the gaba info, i definately don't want to waste any $! 8)


----------

